# Tipping



## PA Hunter (Jun 5, 2016)

I am going on 10 hour trip with 6 people, what is a customarytip fr the deck hand?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 5, 2016)

All depends on the quality of the trip.  Last one I took, 6 of us gave the deck hand a 240 dollar tip.


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jun 5, 2016)

15% of the cost of the trip. More if you want.


----------



## mcarge (Jun 6, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> All depends on the quality of the trip.  Last one I took, 6 of us gave the deck hand a 240 dollar tip.



I wish I had more clients like you when I was working the cockpit...some people just don't get it!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 7, 2016)

We typically do 20%, but I added an additional $ 40 dollars to the mate that made a tough gaff shot on my 47 lb Wahoo.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 8, 2016)

20% unless the service was terrible.  Just remember catching fish is different from great service.  The mate can't make the fish bite.


----------



## deers2ward (Jun 10, 2016)

$200 at least

With 6 people, probably more.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 17, 2016)

6 x $40.00 = $240.00


----------



## Jim Bob Walton (Jun 19, 2016)

18%-20% unless he sucks.


----------

